# CIC command badge for the DEU



## gun runner (21 Jun 2010)

Ok, this topic may have been covered already..I don't know. I conducted the searches and turned up nothing. Here goes.. Has anyone in the CIC ever considered submitting a design for a DEU command badge strictly for those of us in the CIC? It would be interesting to see if this venture, if followed through with, could be accomplished. Any takers?


----------



## ModlrMike (21 Jun 2010)

I doubt it. The CIC is not a command within the context of Commands in the CF.


----------



## gun runner (21 Jun 2010)

OK..well that is good info, I guess that since we have so many members, that we would be able to wear a distinctive badge on our uniforms. We are unique in our MOC, are we not?


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2010)

gun runner said:
			
		

> OK..well that is good info, I guess that since we have so many members, that we would be able to wear a distinctive badge on our uniforms. We are unique in our MOC, are we not?



It's called a cap badge.


----------



## Neill McKay (21 Jun 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> It's called a cap badge.



Exactly.

To expand a bit, the CIC is a branch and a military occupation.  Some branches (of which CIC is one) comprise only one military occupation, while others comprise several.

All CF members wear a branch badge on their headdress with the exception of those who wear regimental badges (limited, as far as I know, to the combat arms).


----------



## dapaterson (21 Jun 2010)

And shoulder titles.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jun 2010)

Here's forum discussion on buttons for the CIC for reference.


----------



## Neill McKay (21 Jun 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> And shoulder titles.



Only in the army.


----------



## gun runner (21 Jun 2010)

Look, I didn't mean to stir up a hornets nest, I merely was looking into the possibility of an accroutement for our uniforms(aside from our cap brass) that would be distinctly ours.

  This idea was borne of the fact that other units/brigades/regiments all have their own badges(the ones worn on the breast pocket, not the shoulder), and I was wondering what the odds are that the CIC can too.

  I realize that we are non-deployable, and will never see a theater of operations in uniform, but we are responsible for a duty that is ours and ours alone.

  Anyhow, I respect the views, and the humour, and I respectfully ask that this whole experiment be placed into the annals of time. Thanks everyone, I am humbled.


----------



## McG (21 Jun 2010)

gun runner said:
			
		

> This idea was borne of the fact that other units/brigades/regiments all have their own badges(the ones worn on the breast pocket, not the shoulder), and I was wondering what the odds are that the CIC can too.


No unit, brigade or regiment has a Command Badge.
There is only one Command Badge in the Army.  Other L1s/commands, like CMP and ADM(Mat), have thier own.


----------

